# sail/motor from gulf coast to memphis TN



## exvandoorn (Sep 24, 2010)

Anyone know how long it would take to sail/motor a pioneer 9 via the mississippi river from the gulf coast to memphis TN?

Thanks,

Eric Vandoorn


----------



## ERJpilot (Aug 12, 2010)

If you find the answer here or somewhere else I'd be interested to know as well..


----------



## sailor50 (Aug 26, 2009)

The Gulf Coast is a rather ambiguous starting point to provide an answer to your questions.


----------

